# Newbie - Long Pine Key Lake - Everglades National Park - HDR



## NightRyder (May 3, 2014)

Hello all.  This is my first post.  I am new to HDR, and actually both daytime and terrestrial photography in general.  My primary photography is astrophotography of deep space objects, and my DSLR's had rarely seen the light of day.  However, after a recent attempt at HDR, I think I have been bit by the bug (a feeling very similar to the one that over took me 7 years ago when I began astrophotography).  So the attached shot is literally my 3rd attempt ever at capturing and processing an HDR image.  The first two attempts were, in my opinion, over cooked and lacked a solid composition...  It is not easy to approach the fine line between a nicely processed HDR and an "over cooked" image with halos and a too much paintbrush effect...  So please provide some feedback, but do take it easy on me.  lol  I'm a newbie.  This was a bracket of 3 sub exposures captured with a T3i.  This was taken at sunrise after an entire night at the telescope in the Everglades imaging the recent Lunar Eclipse.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (May 3, 2014)

Very nice photo! You definitely kept the HDR on the right level.  What method did you use to create this? Photoshop HDR Pro? 

Anyways, welcome to TPF!


----------



## NightRyder (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome Spikey.  I merged it using PhotoMatix Pro (just bought it based on several recommendations) and post processed it in PhotoShop CS6.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (May 4, 2014)

Ah I see, I have always heard of photomatix pro but never seen it or used it.  I haven't been very happy with photoshop's HDR and will probably try something new soon.  Most the time when I make HDR I just exposure blend. So soon I need to try out photomatix


----------



## NightRyder (May 4, 2014)

It was $99 and I must say that it makes the merging process quite easy and gives you quite a bit of control over the merging process.  I first tried with PS's HDR but could not get the right results.  I think the money was well spent.  I am now looking to add Light Room to the mix.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (May 4, 2014)

I have the whole CC suite from adobe and it is pretty awesome.  My copy of CC included LR5 and I love LR. It is the best tool on the planet for quick editing of mass amounts of photos.


----------



## JTPhotography (May 4, 2014)

I like what you were going for here, reflection and all. The horizon looks tilted to me. And the rock in the foreground is distracting, since it interferes with the reflection. I still see a bit of the HDR halo thing going on, but not I can tell you did dial it back some.


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 8, 2014)

Really nice! I have the trial version and keep trying to find time to buy it. Once I buy it, am afraid I won't get anything else done
because I will be doing HDR's!,
look forward to more, welcome .
Nancy


----------



## rob_mackay (May 21, 2014)

NightRyder said:


> Hello all.  This is my first post.  I am new to HDR, and actually both daytime and terrestrial photography in general.  My primary photography is astrophotography of deep space objects, and my DSLR's had rarely seen the light of day.  However, after a recent attempt at HDR, I think I have been bit by the bug (a feeling very similar to the one that over took me 7 years ago when I began astrophotography).  So the attached shot is literally my 3rd attempt ever at capturing and processing an HDR image.  The first two attempts were, in my opinion, over cooked and lacked a solid composition...  It is not easy to approach the fine line between a nicely processed HDR and an "over cooked" image with halos and a too much paintbrush effect...  So please provide some feedback, but do take it easy on me.  lol  I'm a newbie.  This was a bracket of 3 sub exposures captured with a T3i.  This was taken at sunrise after an entire night at the telescope in the Everglades imaging the recent Lunar Eclipse.
> 
> 
> View attachment 72950



I like the composition, but it may be a little overdone with the HDR, in particular the lighting adjustments slider in Photomatix. You might want to try dialing that down a little bit, but apart from that it looks great!


----------



## rob_mackay (May 21, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> Really nice! I have the trial version and keep trying to find time to buy it. Once I buy it, am afraid I won't get anything else done
> because I will be doing HDR's!,
> look forward to more, welcome .
> Nancy



When you do buy Photomatix, make sure you use a coupon code, easy savings... The code BEYONDTHEGH saves you 15%.


----------

